# problema con instalasion

## zippin

buenas a todos , cuando estoy por descargar el kernel 

emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

se queda colgado sin hacer nada por tiempo indefinido , reviso log log y no indican nada 

alquien me puede ayudar _

desde ya gracias

----------

## Stolz

Es posible que simplemente esté descargando las fuentes del kernel. Puedes añadir la opción --verbose para ver más detalles de en que parte se está quedando.

----------

## zippin

el problema que queda aasi durante hotas y no descarhga nada

----------

## pcmaster

Intenta volver a hacer un emerge --sync.

Saludos,

----------

## pelelademadera

podes chequear el log de descarga de portage con 

tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

----------

## quilosaq

 *zippin wrote:*   

> el problema que queda aasi durante hotas y no descarhga nada

 

No tiene que descargar nada.

Tiene que mostrarte una lista de las dependencias que necesita instalar antes que gentoo-sources y la versión de gentoo-sources que va a instalar. Luego tiene que aparecerte esta pregunta:

 *Quote:*   

> Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

 

¿Ocurre algo de lo que digo?

Prueba con este comando en su lugar:

```
emerge -pv gentoo-sources
```

----------

## Yczo

Tienes conexion a internet y suficiente ancho de Banda??

has probado a hacer ping -c5   www.google.es?

saludos

----------

